# Royal pregnant?



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

My girls been locked for long enough now but I'm not sure how to tell if she's pregnant? Apparently there are a few subtle signs.. Anyone know what they are? Or how they know there royals pregnant?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Until you see ovualtion or ovulation takes place they aren't gravid (pregnant)

This is a great guide with pics to help you out
Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks it's really helpful. How long til you start to notice? Xxxxxxx


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

you can also take a look at this Ralph Davis Reptiles - The Martrix - Ralph's Words

its the best way to feel for yourself


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Fleurkimber said:


> Thanks it's really helpful. How long til you start to notice? Xxxxxxx


Ovulation lasts about 24hours and usually when they ovulate you cant miss it, usually from starting to pair them ovulation is 3-6months after so if you started pairing in January then ovulation should be expected about April-July

Also as below, palpating is a good skill to have when breeding royals, it gives you a good indication how far along they are in the season (learn with experience really, smaller and harder they are more likely to be just starting to build, the bigger and softer they are, theyre more likely to be nearing ovulation-laying) and how many follicles/eggs they have

Does she feel hard/firm or soft?



Madhouse5 said:


> you can also take a look at this Ralph Davis Reptiles - The Martrix - Ralph's Words
> 
> its the best way to feel for yourself


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

She's firm ATM. Is that a good sign?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Fleurkimber said:


> She's firm ATM. Is that a good sign?


Usually they feel very firm when they're ovulating (the firmness usually lasts 4-5days on average) youll probably only see her blown up like a balloon for 1 day though when she ovulates, a few days after her blowing up like a balloon their belly usually feels very soft to press in

When did you start pairing her? is she in the warm end? (and when was she last in the cool end), its hard to tell really without looking at her and feeling her, can you palpate?


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

I Finished pairing her friday of week before last.There were 3 visual locks over about a week. The 3rd lasted 38hours so I stopped as I thought that would be enough. 

I tried palpating but I either got it wrong or theres nothing there.


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

Shes still I'm the warm end too


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Fleurkimber said:


> I Finished pairing her friday of week before last.There were 3 visual locks over about a week. The 3rd lasted 38hours so I stopped as I thought that would be enough.
> 
> I tried palpating but I either got it wrong or theres nothing there.


Either you worded that wrong or your doing something wrong,

When did you *first* start pairing them, 

Breeding royals isnt the same as breeding humans obviously, its not as simple as put them in together to copulate once (or twice or three times for that matter in the space of a week) and thats it, try to pair once every month up until when she ovulates (then you stop putting the male in as they wont lock anyway) : victory:


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi again, been pairing them since the start of this thread and my female has been eating like a beast all the time. She is now 2kg (was 1.5kg at the start of this thread). She is now sitting in her viv looking very big, an inch of her on the Heatmat and not going near her hide and going into shed..
Not sure if she is ovulating or going into prelay shed or something's wrong. Any advice?


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

She's been like this for 3 days..


----------

